# VaporNode - 41% off Phoenix KVM / OpenVZ - This ain't no fool!



## fizzyjoe908 (Apr 1, 2015)

VaporNode is a dedicated server and cloud provider with a full team of employees that have been involved in the hosting and IT industry since 2010. We have been bringing our expertise to VaporNode and watched it grow into a superior hosting provider. The below offers consist of hardware located within PhoenixNAP's fail-safe facility.

Furthermore, we utilize a custom control panel that cycles through monthly updates that add new features requested by customers. For March, we added DHCP for KVM. In April, we plan to offer full KVM templates, UI improvements, and additional account security features. If you have a sweet idea that you think should be added, let us know!

!! USE PROMOTION CODE *CANTFOOLME *ON ANY VAPOR CLOUD SERVICE FOR 41% OFF EVERY MONTH !!

*Advantages:*


Fail-safe Phoenix location
RAID-10 SSD storage
User managed backups to SAN
Custom control panel ( Preview: https://vapornode.com/img/cloud_panel.png )
Free local DDoS protection
Highly available infrastructure design
KVM or OpenVZ virtualization
Support that is actually useful  
Upon ordering you are able to choose from many different operating systems to install on the service. These include CentOS, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Fedora, Debian, Turnkey Linux, and Windows Server 2008/2012 (requires KVM2 plan or higher). These services are automatically setup upon payment. Additional IPv4 addresses are priced at $1/month per IP.

*VPR-OVZ3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps, 1 IPv4 included

Virt: OpenVZ

Price: $4.12/month with CANTFOOLME coupon code

*VPR-KVM3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps, 1 IPv4 included & IPv6 available upon request

Virt: KVM

Price: $5.89/month with CANTFOOLME coupon code

These are unmanaged services with no optional management option at checkout.

NOT ALLOWED: Illegal torrents, warez, spamming

ALLOWED: Legal torrents, TOR relays, game servers

More information and additional plans: https://vapornode.com/cloud

Payment: We currently accept PayPal, credit cards, and debit cards. No refunds are permitted on cloud services at this time.

Thanks for looking!

Terms of service: https://vapornode.com/terms-of-service

Privacy policy: https://vapornode.com/privacy-policy

Test IPv4: lg.vapornode.com

Test IPv6: v6.lg.vapornode.com


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Apr 2, 2015)

The aforementioned coupon code expires April 21st.


----------

